# SKS Bandoleer



## Ex-Dragoon (14 Jan 2014)

I know Leverams has them but does anyone know of anyone else who carries them? Thanks.


----------



## chrisf (14 Jan 2014)

Lots on e-bay...

The real question is, who's carrying clipped ammo now? Anyone?

I've got loads of 7.62x39, but it's all in boxes of 20, no clips... I've got maybe 20-30 clips that get reused, but haven't seen anyone selling clipped ammo since marstar had it a few years ago...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Jan 2014)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Lots on e-bay...
> 
> The real question is, who's carrying clipped ammo now? Anyone?
> 
> I've got loads of 7.62x39, but it's all in boxes of 20, no clips... I've got maybe 20-30 clips that get reused, but haven't seen anyone selling clipped ammo since marstar had it a few years ago...



7.62 x 51 clips will work for the commbloc stuff.


----------



## chrisf (14 Jan 2014)

But do they fit in an SKS?

I've got SKS clips and Vz52/57 clips... both guns fire 7.62x39, but the clips aren't interchangeable (Oddly, 7.62x25 clips work reasonably well with the Vz52/57 when loaded with 7.62x39)

SKS clips are cheap and plentiful... but it is (or at least was) cheaper still to buy a crate with them pre-clipped... all the surplus stuff right now is in boxes of 20 though (I did pick up a crate at one point made by norinco packed in 40 rd card board boxes... interestingly enough, the crate was stamped "Property of the Ministry Of the Interior, Saudia Arabia, UAE"... production over-run I assume)


----------



## Lightguns (11 Feb 2014)

These guys do some nice stuff:
http://www.strikehardgear.com/sks-clip-pouch/

There is a company called FMCO and they make a molle pouch that holding 12 10 rnd clips in separate bins inside the pouch.  I got 2 for a total of 24 10 rnd clips on my molle vest.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 Feb 2014)

Sig ops I am in Vancouver and can collect some from my range when I see them.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (4 Mar 2014)

Ok got my bandoleer from Lever Arms.

If I want to put a bipod on my SKS I have to remove the bayonet correct?


----------



## Lightguns (4 Mar 2014)

That's one option.  There are bipods that clip to the barrel without removing the bayonet but the bayonet must remain fixed.  I tried QD swivel on the stock but the centre of gravity was in the wrong place so do not try that.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (4 Mar 2014)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> That's one option.  There are bipods that clip to the barrel without removing the bayonet but the bayonet must remain fixed.  I tried QD swivel on the stock but the centre of gravity was in the wrong place so do not try that.



Do you have a brand name and or model?


----------



## Lightguns (4 Mar 2014)

Here you go HICAL are good folks, all my SKS stuff came from them:

http://www.hical.ca/apps/webstore/products/show/3850128

http://www.hical.ca/apps/webstore/products/show/3850134


----------

